# My NEW Jaguar XF Sportbrake R-Sport



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Well as some of you may remember, I bought a brand new XF Sportbrake in September. I opted for the 2.2d Sport as the 3.0d would have meant a heafty £6-7k price increase to get the bodykit etc. However very shortly after I bought my car, Jaguar released the R-Sport range which included a 240bhp 3.0d V6. After month of deliberation I decided to swap my car for a new one and in April I order a new car.

On Saturday, the time came to collect her so off I went to Manchester to see my new dealer, David @ Stratstone Jaguar Manchester. I've come to know David quite well over the last few months and it was a pleasure to see him again.

Due to some complications (not the fault of the dealer) Jaguar didn't deliver my car until Saturday morning and I was due to collect it that afternoon. So a huge credit to Stratstone, David had a team waiting to inspect, check and valet my car ready for me. I was asked if I wanted PureGuard applying however due to the time constraints and that fact I will be applying GTechniq C1+EXO in the coming weeks I told them not to bother.

Untitled by Puntoboy, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/nN6SGF
 by Puntoboy, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/ntPRE5
 by Puntoboy, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/nN6RtP
 by Puntoboy, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/nJgUmE
 by Puntoboy, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/ntPQ2f
 by Puntoboy, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/nLjpp2
 by Puntoboy, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/ntQeRt
 by Puntoboy, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/nLgQL9
 by Puntoboy, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/ntQdER
 by Puntoboy, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/nLgPyj
 by Puntoboy, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/nL2fTp
 by Puntoboy, on Flickr

It's was raining all day so David didn't want to move it from the workshop to the showroom to keep it looking mint. So we did the handover in the empty workshop which was nice 

She looks stunning! I'm over the moon! I wish I had picked this car 8 months ago.

There are quite a few parts from my old car we are swapping over to the new one (wheels, carbon fibre mirror covers, carbon fibre veneer, LED bulbs (interior, number plate and puddle lamps) and XFR diffuser) and David kindly offered to not only help me do this, but also use their workshop the following day as they are closed and it would be empty. Very kind of him.

So day two arrives and we're back at the workshop

Untitled by Puntoboy, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/nLkkFi
 by Puntoboy, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/ntQBax
 by Puntoboy, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/nJhMAU
 by Puntoboy, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/ntQzs4
 by Puntoboy, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/nLhJsA
 by Puntoboy, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/nL9VH5
 by Puntoboy, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/nL3b2P
 by Puntoboy, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/ntQJPS
 by Puntoboy, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/ntQHjh
 by Puntoboy, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/nL38RM
 by Puntoboy, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/nLkd1D
 by Puntoboy, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/nLk6JR
 by Puntoboy, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/ntQn7c
 by Puntoboy, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/ntQuZW
 by Puntoboy, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/nL9HyW
 by Puntoboy, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/nN7tvP
 by Puntoboy, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/ntQjJ6
 by Puntoboy, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/ntQi4T
 by Puntoboy, on Flickr

I'm over the moon with the new car and the service David has given me. It's been a really stressful week for both of us, more so for David as he's had to deal with Jaguar and the transport company. Sterling work by Neil and Chris at Stratstone for getting everything done.

I really cannot thank David enough for all the hard work he's put in from start to finish during my order. Spending nearly 7 hours working with me in the Stratstone workshop completely free of charge was awesome to say the least. The car is perfect.

So today we swapped:

Carbon dash veneer
Piano black door veneers 
LEDs from all over the car (ones I fitted to replace the standard halogen 501s)
Carbon mirror covers 
Dark Draco wheels
XFR diffuser
Blackvue dashcam 
Fitted new sill protectors
Space saver spare wheel
XK drivers side washer jet (needed slight modification)

I've probably forgotten something too.

We then removed my 2.2 quad exhaust from my old car and refitted the standard single outlet exhaust and valance. We also out Lyras from another XF onto my old car and the Arturas went on the new XF the Lyras came off.

So a very busy day indeed but thoroughly enjoyable.

I then headed home in the new beast and stopped to meet a couple of members from the Jaguar forum.



__
https://flic.kr/p/ntQp85
 by Puntoboy, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/nJhfRN
 by Puntoboy, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/ntQB7z
 by Puntoboy, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/ntQyHr
 by Puntoboy, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/nL2zRp
 by Puntoboy, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/ntQ94Q
 by Puntoboy, on Flickr

What a fantastic weekend


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

WOW the new car looks stunning! congrats!

its great how they let you hang around in the workshop and take some nice pics


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Great looking car. What a service from David probably only salesman ever to do that.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

How refreshing to see a dealership going to so much trouble, a big up for Stratstone:thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

J306TD said:


> Great looking car. What a service from David probably only salesman ever to do that.


From my experience yes, certainly. It also helped he was a Master Technician at the Dealership before he changed to Sales about 15 years ago.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Well done to the dealer and David for pulling out all the stops 

The car looks great, is the engine better ? The 2.2 was the only thing that let the hire car I had down, we have a sport brake on hire this week, no idea what engine it is as it's going direct to a driver but it's certainly better than the mondeo size car we booked


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

The 240bhp 3.0d V6 is much better than the 2.2d. so much more torque it's effortless.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Stunning car, Well done fella. :argie:


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

That is a gorgeous motor. Probs one of the best looking estates at the moment. Im sure you will enjoy it!


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

how all dealerships should be run, and a cracking car to boot :thumb:


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Best looking estate car on sale today I reckon, lovely looking car. I'd imagine the depreciation hit over such a short time must have been a bit sore tho?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

A little. But the deal on the new one was better than the first, even though I added more options!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

very nice! well done mate, enjoy:thumb::driver:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Like that a lot. Colour suits it much better than white.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

White ones nicer .... Just messing that red is gorgeous jag really do make stunning cars nowadays


----------



## CaptainGaunt23 (May 18, 2014)

Unbelievable car fantastic colour!


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

STUNNING!! :argie::argie: I absolutely love the colour, much better than white!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Glad you all like it as much as I I do!



Chrisr1806 said:


> STUNNING!! :argie::argie: I absolutely love the colour, much better than white!


I actually wanted this colour the first time. It's called Italian Racing Red. However it's £1300 so when I ordered my first car I decided it was too expensive for a bit of paint. But the deal I got was so good I just had to have it.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

My first proper little mod done yesterday.

Untitled by Puntoboy, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/nScQoX
 by Puntoboy, on Flickr

Before and after 
Untitled by Puntoboy, on Flickr


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Congrats! Gorgeous will be an understatement.

Exemplary service from the dealership too.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome Chris, but you already know how I feel about it!

Service from the dealer is exceptional too, well above and beyond. The result... I bet you'll go back there when you want to change it for the XFR-S Sportbrake in a few months! :lol::lol:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Lol cheers Jon. 

Unfortunately the XFR-S is well out of my price range. However in two years time, when the new XF is out, I'm hoping the price will drop enough.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Great looking car and top marks to the dealership for being so helpful, wish more were half as good.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Very nice, glad to see the mud flaps on the back were swapped too, i think they finish it off really well. :thumb:


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Ahh, lovely car alright....


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone. 

I just wish I had a garage I could fit it in so I can apply GTechniq C1+EXO


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Pictures havent been working for a few days so a little bump now they are


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I am not a fan of jaguars, but I like the colour on it!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks.

Why are you not a fan? It's a brilliant car. Much better than the German rivals.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Puntoboy said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Why are you not a fan? It's a brilliant car. Much better than the German rivals.


Dad has just bought a 2011 3.0d XF PL from a dealer near you. It's a amazing car, wanted a five series but just felt boring and loved the XF.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Puntoboy said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Why are you not a fan? It's a brilliant car. Much better than the German rivals.


Not sure about that, but everyone has different tastes and things they find important in their car purchase.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Puntoboy said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Why are you not a fan? It's a brilliant car. Much better than the German rivals.


I didnt say it was a bad car. It drives well. Im a bit of a techie and find the infotainment system rather tedious + i cant come to terms with the gear selector knob. It looks slick and all but prefer to hold something.

Thats just me lol. Oh and I had a diesel once, never again. That was the main reason. I prefer petrols :driver:

I prefer Japanese, hence went for Lexus. Oh and before you ask, no, I am not 70 years old, Im in my 30s, just making it clear for you guys who slam Lexus' for being old peoples cars as well as jaguars of course


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah the infotainment is a bit rubbish in comparison to the Germans but the rest of the car makes up for it. I find German cars very bland and boring inside. 

They do petrol XFs. A 3.0 S/C and two versions of a 5.0 S/C. I would have petrol now if it wasn't for the cost.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Puntoboy said:


> Yeah the infotainment is a bit rubbish in comparison to the Germans but the rest of the car makes up for it. I find German cars very bland and boring inside.
> 
> They do petrol XFs. A 3.0 S/C and two versions of a 5.0 S/C. I would have petrol now if it wasn't for the cost.


The XF wasn't to my tastes though. I have a Lexus RX F-SPORT at the minute but put in an order for a GS450h F-SPORT white/red + 12" screen about 2 weeks ago which is about XF size.

Its a petrol hybrid but has 340hp and claims to do 46mpg and the rear wheel steering is sensational. Im addicted to the petrol burble and the willingness to rev easily.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I understand the love for petrol but don't Lexus have the not very nice cvt box ?


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

SteveTDCi said:


> I understand the love for petrol but don't Lexus have the not very nice cvt box ?


Now thats where the reviews are misleading my friend.

The reality is, that the CVT used in Lexus vehicles are really smooth and silky. You feel nothing, its just a constant surge of power.

Most people wont even be able to tell the difference when driving it. It just feels like any other automatic vehicle, just smoother.

Now because it's really smooth you sometimes cant tell how fast you're going. Its a new experience and most people apart from the reviewers like it as its "pretty cool" once you get used to it.

Its slightly like DSG when it first came out, the shifts being so fast that the it felt surreal.

Of course, if Lexus' vehicles were indeed awful and nobody liked them, then why do they consistently top the JD Power Surveys due to owner satisfaction?

Here's a review of a normal guy (bit mad like, kind of like hes been snorting something ) but normal none the less reviewing the GS450h. Not once does he mention the CVT. I dont think he even knows to be honest. All his reviews are spot really! It really is a lovely vehicle -


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

But then Jaguar topped a few surveys recently too. 

I love the look of them, but not sure I would choose them over a Jag.


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Very nice car, love the jags


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Puntoboy said:


> But then Jaguar topped a few surveys recently too.
> 
> I love the look of them, but not sure I would choose them over a Jag.


It handles better in my opinion. Very solid feel to the whole vehicle. Its a car which needs to be driven to be understood, if that makes sense.

As I said before, I like gadgets and the car comes with the heads up display and rear wheel steering etc etc. Only had to pay for the upgraded audio with 12" screen, everything else was standard which was a deciding factor in itself.

+ the jag doesn't come in pearl white which is my favourite colour, I think red interior was optional on the jag and eventually I specified the car up to about £56k for the 3.0 supercharged version and some of the standard equipment available on the GS wasn't even available as an option on the XF including the rear wheel steer, heads up display, seats with adjustable butterfly support and thigh extenders, 12" screen, and I just generally loved the detailing in the GS. Something which I really liked in the GS was how the steering wheel moves up and the seats move back automatically to make getting in and out easier and then when the car is turned o, it just returns back to where you were. Its all star treky.

In the end, it all came down to the gadgets, the price, the looks and something that no other car manufacturer can match at the minute and thats the refinement of a Lexus. Its pretty much silent at all speeds, but wakes up when you floor it.

It just felt more bespoke and individual I guess and after my experience in the Jag dealership, which was pleasant and everything, the Lexus dealers were slightly better and because Ive bought a few cars from them, they gave me a better deal too.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

My views on Jags were negative since Ford got there hands on them and stuck. If anyone gets a chance to drive an XF do it as it exceeded my expectations. I was a Hardcore German nut but not so much now.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

A shadow of its former self these days haha but nearly 18k already :doublesho Puntoboy, were you living in it? 

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...s/1500/make/jaguar/postcode/ll595lh?logcode=p


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Haha yeah it's not quite the same with those wheels. 

Yeah I did a few miles in her. Went a bit crazy tbh as it was so good to drive, so I drove it everywhere and loved it. Trying to be a bit more sensible in the new car.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I've never understood the concept of getting the car you really want and then NOT driving it "because it puts the mileage up"!!

I get a car I love I'm never out of it!! why?? because I love it!! :doublesho

I do know if I could afford a car like the OP's I'd be racking up moon miles in it!!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, I am still driving it (nearly 2000 miles in a few weeks), just not going to go ballistic like I did on the last car.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Update. Version two of my reverse light tinting. Firstly I used some headlight tinting spray to tint the reverse lights but I wasn't happy with the matt look of the tinting spray so I removed it and bought some light tinting film instead. I used some Lamin-X film I bought from eBay.

 by -Puntoboy-
 by -Puntoboy-
 by -Puntoboy-
 by -Puntoboy-

I was also able to source the final pieces of the interior carbon fibre veneer for the doors. I've had the dash and centre console pieces for a while but now the interior is complete.

 by -Puntoboy-
 by -Puntoboy-
 by -Puntoboy-
 by -Puntoboy-
 by -Puntoboy-

Just the quad exhausts left to fit. I'm just waiting for some adapters to arrive.


----------



## h1wtr (Jan 8, 2011)

Amazing looking car! modifications look amazing


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Haven't posted any for a while and I've made a few additions to my car.

F-Type footrest



XFR-S Carbon Fibre diffuser




Then just a few others of her looking clean.





H&R 20mm Spacers on the rear





















Just the quad exhausts to sort out now.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

sweet :thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks lovely.

We went to look at a used sportbrake at Fox's before I bought the C class but it seemed massive when I saw it. It just looked too big for what I needed.

I'm hoping that they bring an estate out in the XE 

Your's love fab


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Looking great there with the spacers. Saw it on Insta too.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

SarahAnn said:


> Looks lovely.
> 
> We went to look at a used sportbrake at Fox's before I bought the C class but it seemed massive when I saw it. It just looked too big for what I needed.
> 
> ...


Thank you 

The XF is equivalent to the E Class so it is pretty big  I'm looking forward to an XE Sportbrake too.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Love your Jag 

I've been looking at used XJs but the new XE is round the corner brand new for the same money.

The only thing I don't like is the rear end on the XE...if you look at the back square on and cover the jag badge it looks like an A5!! Doesn't have the same distinction as the XF, XJ, XK and F Type..I don't think anyway.

But I do want a Jag!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thank you 

We'll have to disagree there, I don't think the XE looks anything like an Audi.  I see all the F-Type design cues in there though. :thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Puntoboy said:


> Thank you
> 
> We'll have to disagree there, I don't think the XE looks anything like an Audi.  I see all there F-Type design cues in there though. :thumb:


I see the light pipe? LED? in the rear cluster is the same shape as the light cluster on the F-Type which is obviously very cool and is a design cue but looking at the overall style of the rear, the stance etc is a bit Audi..

I'm not complaining as such, just mentioning my observation, my previous statement of 'I don't like' was a bit strong, should have said I don't think it's as 'Jag' as the rest of the car.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

New photos with my new exhausts  much better.


----------

